# Hydro Ban over wet concrete.



## andeeznuts (Feb 21, 2008)

Yep its me again i am setting up to put the hydra ban on the front porches and we are getting a few a.m. showers it should clear up by noon can we apply over wet concrete.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

andeeznuts said:


> Yep its me again i am setting up to put the hydra ban on the front porches and we are getting a few a.m. showers it should clear up by noon can we apply over wet concrete.


Do you not have access to the installation instructions?

Here ya go. Click on the link and scroll down to "Installation Instructions".  http://www.laticrete.com/contractors/products/waterproofing/productid/7.aspx


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Call laticrete tech support-1-800-243-4788

And with regards to your earlier post about how long to wait after putting in a mud bed before applying hydroban...I was curious myself, emailed laticrete, had the answer within an hour...72 hours is what they recommend


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

That porch should be tarp'd off before you start. If your mud work took on rain I would be waiting another three days before you go to be safe.

JW


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

jarvis design said:


> I was curious myself, emailed laticrete, had the answer within an hour...72 hours is what they recommend


you could have had the answer in 5 mins by reading the data sheet. its on all of their membranes. :thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Come guys, let andeeznuts go through the school of hard knocks like everyone else. I think its a great idea. Just throw the instructions out and get r done!


----------

